
Transforming our Futures – Energy storage - zeristor
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLg7f-TkW11iXxtb146enrWRdNcfi1pprU
======
zeristor
The Royal Society has a series of talks about Energy and the Grid several
weeks ago.

I’m subscribed to the YouTube channel, it seems they published this quietly.

I’ll have to comb through their back catalogue of conferences to see what else
I’ve missed.

